# Lake Ashtabula in early June



## sdeutz31 (Sep 26, 2005)

I am thinking about heading to Ashtubula in June and was wondering what the best methods to catch walleyes are. I have never fished it before and I am looking for any information. Thanks.


----------



## worktosurvive hunttolive (Dec 28, 2008)

i am by far not good at this lake it gives me the most trouble out of any in the state. there a lot of bull heads to catch. but the few walleyes that i have cought are with a bottom bouncer and a leech on it. just let urself drift. other then that i dont know any better way


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

The bullheads are not that bad in early June. I have by best luck with spinners and and bouncers. I would start by fishing south of the crossing in 12-13ft on channel edges. The edges of the weedlines can also be good at this time.


----------



## sdeutz31 (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks for the information guys


----------

